

Your job is not to write code  - DirtyAndy
https://medium.com/@lauraklein/your-job-is-not-to-write-code-d002609b117a

======
paulhauggis
It sounds like the author of this article wants an engineer to be a product
manager, QA department, and software developer all rolled into one. In my
experience, this is almost impossible.

Most of these higher level decisions are figured out with management in
meetings and pushed onto the engineers. With un-realistic deadlines looming,
user experience usually suffers.

